# LOOKSMAXXING LEADS TO REJECTIONS AND BULLYING PROOF PLEASE CLICK I BEG YOU PLEASE FOR YOUR OWN SAKE



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

yo the fucks up homeboy killas its my james to the double p sapphire so basically i dropped out of school due to bullying and a whole bunch of shit and these two little gigastacy wetbacks are responsible for a little part in it. i tried being their frined cuz theyre both gigastqcy so bad but they wouldnt let me because im apparently weird even though irl im nice as fuck quiet say nothing to no one type. the first girl pushed me and i fell 10 ft back to the floor, then i got up and limped to her and slaped her. she then proceeded to have a melt down and they posted videos of me sucking my own toes online. she then told my thug 6 foot friend that i hit her, when it was barely a slap. he said u hit her? i. said it was barely a tap. he said ok and we moved on. they made fun of me for lookign the way i do having no friends in gym class looking too feminine my face etc when if. this girl was born a guy had a boys cut and couldnt wear makeup shed be posting on this website. instead they have endless smv due to them being women claim to have not lost their v card yet but inside sources tell me they have lesbian sex with other girls and as for the chipmunk looking one she bullied me by sending my msgs like that of her face calling me an ugly bitch everyday theres pic of her with and without makeup. as a result theyve made me feel so insecure and self hatred and hating my looks its over for me if i cant please or impress these foids glad i dropped out so i donth vae to see them looking at me and making fun of me in gym for being a loner. the right one said i have no jawline and have bad features when she literally wears a mask irl. fucking over for these women. i tried dating her and she said since i didnt look like her chad crush his names jacob he was also in the gym class there is his photo im ugly hes apparantly hot due to his rings hes only 5 8 btw and i wore rings one day and she said i wasnt hot regardless. after hearing this from her i thought about roping but i just kept going. ill never rope ill jsut be sad and depressed in this world never finding love due to my 0/10 looks super over for me how will i survivve. im not worried about me roping im worried about women seeing me in public and being scared and killing me. man if i wasnt so submissive and had actual comebacks to these women maybe i wouldnt be so fucking gay and retarded acting dude. i need testosterone bad. i have the worst life ever im born ugly short dad fell out of a helicopter my mom is a fart porn actress i lost my adoptive father i get made fun of on tiktok got bullied into dropping out of school lost all my friends havent ate or slept in days recorded and bitched by a black dude and spread to my whole school address got exposed and much more just look at the shit i post on looksmax to see everything ima be documenting my life story from past to present on here btw. fuck these gigastacies man. im forever an incel and alonee.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

this is me btw im 5 2 100 lbs khhs


----------



## malishka (Dec 26, 2021)

i thought i was mentally ill, mirin


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

the first video in this story is her making fun of my face publicly ontiktok


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

h


malishka said:


> i thought i was mentally ill, mirin


ow how man how the fuck do i escape this torture


----------



## Matthias8272 (Dec 26, 2021)

the level of subhumanity here jesus


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

here she is asserting her dominacne telling people how much of a gigastacy she is she told me irl that shes too hot for me and im ugly as fuck i tried flirting with her she said ur two short get lost i said well short guys are funnier she immediately said NO THEY NOT then i said well short guys live longer then she said I DONT CARE then i said well im nice and respectful then she said BUT UR UGLY ASF BYE and so i left and cried in the bathroom


----------



## malishka (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> the first video in this story is her making fun of my face publicly ontiktok


roast her back, she looks like a llama


----------



## 189 (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> short dad fell out of a helicopter my mom is a fart porn actress


bruh wtf


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

fo


Matthias8272 said:


> View attachment 1460172
> the level of subhumanity here jesus


r for the past 4 months shes a freshamn im sohpmore she do nothing but insult me while i shower her with compliments am respectful to her compliment her perfect nose and call her cute and she does nothing but insult me and look at me weird and make fun of me when i did nothing to this girl why is that? i also made a tiktok account just for her i have many tiktok accounts but this was a while ago so i had only 1k followers i made a vide ofor her and it blew up and got a bunch of views and i tried to give her validation and she ended up getting views on her account too but it wwasnt enoguh she said i just used u for clout bitch fuck off now! i cried thenheres my current tiktok if u wanna check meout



glad i dropped out ive had more time to focus on skincaare growing brows and lashes losing weight haircut etc and now im planning for some surgeries ive had some work done since this tiktok video at school of course it was also like halloween or something. i cant remember so i wore like a blue contact for that day i. wanted to be david bowie but heres my old tiktok account but it didnt work for her


----------



## Kroker (Dec 26, 2021)

Go kys by getting suffocated from your mom face sitting farts


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

i


malishka said:


> roast her back, she looks like a llama


i cant it will be mean and make her insecure i am so nice its my biggest flaw bro why is that girls dont like nice and respectful guys y


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

Kroker said:


> Go kys by getting suffocated from your mom face sitting farts


fuck u for making this a joke thats a sensitive topic for me


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

malishka said:


> roast her back, she looks like a llama


shes perfection and my fault for letting her know that know she hates me i have her and her firnes blocked tho after making fun of me i coudlnt take it


----------



## malishka (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> i
> 
> i cant it will be mean and make her insecure i am so nice its my biggest flaw bro why is that girls dont like nice and respectful guys y


be mean, she looks like a camel

use your platform to help the world pls


----------



## Hueless (Dec 26, 2021)

malishka said:


> i thought i was mentally ill, mirin


Faggot


----------



## malishka (Dec 26, 2021)

Hueless said:


> Faggot


excuse me sir, you dropped your flag 🏳️‍🌈


----------



## 0kami123 (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> shes perfection and my fault for letting her know that know she hates me i have her and her firnes blocked tho after making fun of me i coudlnt take it


My man about to pull a nathaniel.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

malishka said:


> be mean, she looks like a camel
> 
> use your platform to help the world pls
> 
> View attachment 1460191


idk if i can promote looksmax on tiktok


----------



## ILoveFortnite2011 (Dec 26, 2021)

stop fucking posting you donkey you're everything wrong with this forum


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

hi


ILoveFortnite2011 said:


> stop fucking posting you donkey you're everything wrong with this foru


how nerd


----------



## malishka (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> idk if i can promote looksmax on tiktok


can you promote my acc pls


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

malishka said:


> can you promote my acc pls


how do i do


----------



## malishka (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> how do i do


announce me as your gf


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

malishka said:


> announce me as your gf


r u a female


----------



## malishka (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> r u a female


no girls allowed here


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> idk if i can promote looksmax on tiktok


dont promote looksmaxxing matter fact dont mention it irl


----------



## crosshold (Dec 26, 2021)

if you have lip fillers get rid of them, theyre failoing you hard


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

crosshold said:


> if you have lip fillers get rid of them, theyre failoing you hard


theyre naturla


----------



## Alibaba69 (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> yo the fucks up homeboy killas its my james to the double p sapphire so basically i dropped out of school due to bullying and a whole bunch of shit and these two little gigastacy wetbacks are responsible for a little part in it. i tried being their frined cuz theyre both gigastqcy so bad but they wouldnt let me because im apparently weird even though irl im nice as fuck quiet say nothing to no one type. the first girl pushed me and i fell 10 ft back to the floor, then i got up and limped to her and slaped her. she then proceeded to have a melt down and they posted videos of me sucking my own toes online. she then told my thug 6 foot friend that i hit her, when it was barely a slap. he said u hit her? i. said it was barely a tap. he said ok and we moved on. they made fun of me for lookign the way i do having no friends in gym class looking too feminine my face etc when if. this girl was born a guy had a boys cut and couldnt wear makeup shed be posting on this website. instead they have endless smv due to them being women claim to have not lost their v card yet but inside sources tell me they have lesbian sex with other girls and as for the chipmunk looking one she bullied me by sending my msgs like that of her face calling me an ugly bitch everyday theres pic of her with and without makeup. as a result theyve made me feel so insecure and self hatred and hating my looks its over for me if i cant please or impress these foids glad i dropped out so i donth vae to see them looking at me and making fun of me in gym for being a loner. the right one said i have no jawline and have bad features when she literally wears a mask irl. fucking over for these women. i tried dating her and she said since i didnt look like her chad crush his names jacob he was also in the gym class there is his photo im ugly hes apparantly hot due to his rings hes only 5 8 btw and i wore rings one day and she said i wasnt hot regardless. after hearing this from her i thought about roping but i just kept going. ill never rope ill jsut be sad and depressed in this world never finding love due to my 0/10 looks super over for me how will i survivve. im not worried about me roping im worried about women seeing me in public and being scared and killing me. man if i wasnt so submissive and had actual comebacks to these women maybe i wouldnt be so fucking gay and retarded acting dude. i need testosterone bad. i have the worst life ever im born ugly short dad fell out of a helicopter my mom is a fart porn actress i lost my adoptive father i get made fun of on tiktok got bullied into dropping out of school lost all my friends havent ate or slept in days recorded and bitched by a black dude and spread to my whole school address got exposed and much more just look at the shit i post on looksmax to see everything ima be documenting my life story from past to present on here btw. fuck these gigastacies man. im forever an incel and alonee.


ngl u = subhuman articulation dn rd a single word
make a TLDR


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

Alibaba69 said:


> ngl u = subhuman articulation dn rd a single word
> make a TLDR


read it you fucker or dont comment its important regarding the information on my life story I'm gonna get high status within the next year off tiktok more than i have already


----------



## ChristianChad (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> i need testosterone bad. i


Ray Peat diet asap.


----------



## Alibaba69 (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> read it you fucker or dont comment its important regarding the information on my life story I'm gonna get high status within the next year off tiktok more than i have already


you're a loser
learn to read and write uneducated dog 
read this and grow a conscious


----------



## ChristianChad (Dec 26, 2021)

malishka said:


> announce me as your gf


Nigger spends his time pretending to be a woman on an incel forum


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

Alibaba69 said:


> you're a loser
> learn to read and write uneducated dog
> read this and grow a conscious


u chink


----------



## Alibaba69 (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> u chink


Stay bullied loser
U didn't get bullied for rotting on a forum
U got bullied for being a low iq dog


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

Alibaba69 said:


> Stay bullied loser
> U didn't get bullied for rotting on a forum
> U got bullied for being a low iq dog


yeah tehy found out i was an incel cuz my ex friends told the whole school about it


----------



## Alibaba69 (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> yeah tehy found out i was an incel cuz my ex friends told the whole school about it


hahahah u manlet


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

Alibaba69 said:


> Stay bullied loser
> U didn't get bullied for rotting on a forum
> U got bullied for being a low iq dog


u eat dog chink


AlexBrown84 said:


> Just keep Tik tok Maxxing bro I already see some girls in the comments saying you’re cute. Once the tik tok $ come in start fucking them


i already do get bread from tiktok brand sponsorships once ur 18 and have 10k u can join the creator fund jfl I'm not 18  I'm had over 50 million total views on my accounts andhavent been paid one penny expect 50-200 dollars per million views


----------



## fjor2096 (Dec 27, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> videos of me sucking my own toes online


Post here pls 
Also jfl you literally look like a faggot


----------



## noodlelover (Dec 27, 2021)

You said your mom is a porn actress. What's her porn name?


----------



## Real (Jan 2, 2022)

God, make this shit readable.
Make paragraphs, write english.


----------



## Darkthrone (Jan 2, 2022)

Matthias8272 said:


> View attachment 1460172
> the level of subhumanity here jesus


She is lucky she is not a boy


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 2, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> r u a female


Yes malishka is a pedophile female incel tranny @malishka.

You should arrange a date and fuck


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 5, 2022)

Another mentally ill dude.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 5, 2022)

Not one word


----------



## anactualdude (Jan 12, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> yo the fucks up homeboy killas its my james to the double p sapphire so basically i dropped out of school due to bullying and a whole bunch of shit and these two little gigastacy wetbacks are responsible for a little part in it. i tried being their frined cuz theyre both gigastqcy so bad but they wouldnt let me because im apparently weird even though irl im nice as fuck quiet say nothing to no one type. the first girl pushed me and i fell 10 ft back to the floor, then i got up and limped to her and slaped her. she then proceeded to have a melt down and they posted videos of me sucking my own toes online. she then told my thug 6 foot friend that i hit her, when it was barely a slap. he said u hit her? i. said it was barely a tap. he said ok and we moved on. they made fun of me for lookign the way i do having no friends in gym class looking too feminine my face etc when if. this girl was born a guy had a boys cut and couldnt wear makeup shed be posting on this website. instead they have endless smv due to them being women claim to have not lost their v card yet but inside sources tell me they have lesbian sex with other girls and as for the chipmunk looking one she bullied me by sending my msgs like that of her face calling me an ugly bitch everyday theres pic of her with and without makeup. as a result theyve made me feel so insecure and self hatred and hating my looks its over for me if i cant please or impress these foids glad i dropped out so i donth vae to see them looking at me and making fun of me in gym for being a loner. the right one said i have no jawline and have bad features when she literally wears a mask irl. fucking over for these women. i tried dating her and she said since i didnt look like her chad crush his names jacob he was also in the gym class there is his photo im ugly hes apparantly hot due to his rings hes only 5 8 btw and i wore rings one day and she said i wasnt hot regardless. after hearing this from her i thought about roping but i just kept going. ill never rope ill jsut be sad and depressed in this world never finding love due to my 0/10 looks super over for me how will i survivve. im not worried about me roping im worried about women seeing me in public and being scared and killing me. man if i wasnt so submissive and had actual comebacks to these women maybe i wouldnt be so fucking gay and retarded acting dude. i need testosterone bad. i have the worst life ever im born ugly short dad fell out of a helicopter my mom is a fart porn actress i lost my adoptive father i get made fun of on tiktok got bullied into dropping out of school lost all my friends havent ate or slept in days recorded and bitched by a black dude and spread to my whole school address got exposed and much more just look at the shit i post on looksmax to see everything ima be documenting my life story from past to present on here btw. fuck these gigastacies man. im forever an incel and alonee.


This nigga is trolling and everyone is falling for the bait lol beautiful


----------



## Deleted member 16531 (Jan 12, 2022)

first step or curing your illness would be adding line breaks to your text, shit is distusting to read

if your character ist just 5 % like your writing style it's over

i'm scared this is no troll


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Jan 15, 2022)

Damn that first bitch gots a vile personality ,she acts like she's 25-30 years old and also has a big chin. I've seen this bitch type back in my day,her life will be all fucked up later trust me.


----------



## PrisonBreakFan08 (Jan 15, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> yo the fucks up homeboy killas its my james to the double p sapphire so basically i dropped out of school due to bullying and a whole bunch of shit and these two little gigastacy wetbacks are responsible for a little part in it. i tried being their frined cuz theyre both gigastqcy so bad but they wouldnt let me because im apparently weird even though irl im nice as fuck quiet say nothing to no one type. the first girl pushed me and i fell 10 ft back to the floor, then i got up and limped to her and slaped her. she then proceeded to have a melt down and they posted videos of me sucking my own toes online. she then told my thug 6 foot friend that i hit her, when it was barely a slap. he said u hit her? i. said it was barely a tap. he said ok and we moved on. they made fun of me for lookign the way i do having no friends in gym class looking too feminine my face etc when if. this girl was born a guy had a boys cut and couldnt wear makeup shed be posting on this website. instead they have endless smv due to them being women claim to have not lost their v card yet but inside sources tell me they have lesbian sex with other girls and as for the chipmunk looking one she bullied me by sending my msgs like that of her face calling me an ugly bitch everyday theres pic of her with and without makeup. as a result theyve made me feel so insecure and self hatred and hating my looks its over for me if i cant please or impress these foids glad i dropped out so i donth vae to see them looking at me and making fun of me in gym for being a loner. the right one said i have no jawline and have bad features when she literally wears a mask irl. fucking over for these women. i tried dating her and she said since i didnt look like her chad crush his names jacob he was also in the gym class there is his photo im ugly hes apparantly hot due to his rings hes only 5 8 btw and i wore rings one day and she said i wasnt hot regardless. after hearing this from her i thought about roping but i just kept going. ill never rope ill jsut be sad and depressed in this world never finding love due to my 0/10 looks super over for me how will i survivve. im not worried about me roping im worried about women seeing me in public and being scared and killing me. man if i wasnt so submissive and had actual comebacks to these women maybe i wouldnt be so fucking gay and retarded acting dude. i need testosterone bad. i have the worst life ever im born ugly short dad fell out of a helicopter my mom is a fart porn actress i lost my adoptive father i get made fun of on tiktok got bullied into dropping out of school lost all my friends havent ate or slept in days recorded and bitched by a black dude and spread to my whole school address got exposed and much more just look at the shit i post on looksmax to see everything ima be documenting my life story from past to present on here btw. fuck these gigastacies man. im forever an incel and alonee.


Feels good knowing I’m not going to read any of this nonsense, ahhh feels good


----------



## DarkLooks (Jan 16, 2022)

You need a father tbh.


----------



## unwhippedcream (Mar 22, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> the first video in this story is her making fun of my face publicly ontiktok


Well she did a good job,


----------



## thecel (Mar 22, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> james





curlyheadjames said:


> dropped out of school due to bullying





curlyheadjames said:


> a whole bunch of





curlyheadjames said:


> gigastacy wetbacks





curlyheadjames said:


> because





curlyheadjames said:


> i tried dating





curlyheadjames said:


> jacob





curlyheadjames said:


> the





curlyheadjames said:


> submissive





curlyheadjames said:


> gay





curlyheadjames said:


> black dude



what a story


----------



## curlyheadjames (Mar 22, 2022)

thecel said:


> what a story


stop fucking with my words nigga


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Sep 10, 2022)

yo the fucks up homeboy killas its my james to the double p sapphire so basically i dropped out of school due to bullying and a whole bunch of shit and these two little gigastacy wetbacks are responsible for a little part in it. i tried being their frined cuz theyre both gigastqcy so bad but they wouldnt let me because im apparently weird even though irl im nice as fuck quiet say nothing to no one type. the first girl pushed me and i fell 10 ft back to the floor, then i got up and limped to her and slaped her. she then proceeded to have a melt down and they posted videos of me sucking my own toes online. she then told my thug 6 foot friend that i hit her, when it was barely a slap. he said u hit her? i. said it was barely a tap. he said ok and we moved on. they made fun of me for lookign the way i do having no friends in gym class looking too feminine my face etc when if. this girl was born a guy had a boys cut and couldnt wear makeup shed be posting on this website. instead they have endless smv due to them being women claim to have not lost their v card yet but inside sources tell me they have lesbian sex with other girls and as for the chipmunk looking one she bullied me by sending my msgs like that of her face calling me an ugly bitch everyday theres pic of her with and without makeup. as a result theyve made me feel so insecure and self hatred and hating my looks its over for me if i cant please or impress these foids glad i dropped out so i donth vae to see them looking at me and making fun of me in gym for being a loner. the right one said i have no jawline and have bad features when she literally wears a mask irl. fucking over for these women. i tried dating her and she said since i didnt look like her chad crush his names jacob he was also in the gym class there is his photo im ugly hes apparantly hot due to his rings hes only 5 8 btw and i wore rings one day and she said i wasnt hot regardless. after hearing this from her i thought about roping but i just kept going. ill never rope ill jsut be sad and depressed in this world never finding love due to my 0/10 looks super over for me how will i survivve. im not worried about me roping im worried about women seeing me in public and being scared and killing me. man if i wasnt so submissive and had actual comebacks to these women maybe i wouldnt be so fucking gay and retarded acting dude. i need testosterone bad. i have the worst life ever im born ugly short dad fell out of a helicopter my mom is a fart porn actress i lost my adoptive father i get made fun of on tiktok got bullied into dropping out of school lost all my friends havent ate or slept in days recorded and bitched by a black dude and spread to my whole school address got exposed and much more just look at the shit i post on looksmax to see everything ima be documenting my life story from past to present on here btw. fuck these gigastacies man. im forever an incel and alonee.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Sep 10, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> yo the fucks up homeboy killas its my james to the double p sapphire so basically i dropped out of school due to bullying and a whole bunch of shit and these two little gigastacy wetbacks are responsible for a little part in it. i tried being their frined cuz theyre both gigastqcy so bad but they wouldnt let me because im apparently weird even though irl im nice as fuck quiet say nothing to no one type. the first girl pushed me and i fell 10 ft back to the floor, then i got up and limped to her and slaped her. she then proceeded to have a melt down and they posted videos of me sucking my own toes online. she then told my thug 6 foot friend that i hit her, when it was barely a slap. he said u hit her? i. said it was barely a tap. he said ok and we moved on. they made fun of me for lookign the way i do having no friends in gym class looking too feminine my face etc when if. this girl was born a guy had a boys cut and couldnt wear makeup shed be posting on this website. instead they have endless smv due to them being women claim to have not lost their v card yet but inside sources tell me they have lesbian sex with other girls and as for the chipmunk looking one she bullied me by sending my msgs like that of her face calling me an ugly bitch everyday theres pic of her with and without makeup. as a result theyve made me feel so insecure and self hatred and hating my looks its over for me if i cant please or impress these foids glad i dropped out so i donth vae to see them looking at me and making fun of me in gym for being a loner. the right one said i have no jawline and have bad features when she literally wears a mask irl. fucking over for these women. i tried dating her and she said since i didnt look like her chad crush his names jacob he was also in the gym class there is his photo im ugly hes apparantly hot due to his rings hes only 5 8 btw and i wore rings one day and she said i wasnt hot regardless. after hearing this from her i thought about roping but i just kept going. ill never rope ill jsut be sad and depressed in this world never finding love due to my 0/10 looks super over for me how will i survivve. im not worried about me roping im worried about women seeing me in public and being scared and killing me. man if i wasnt so submissive and had actual comebacks to these women maybe i wouldnt be so fucking gay and retarded acting dude. i need testosterone bad. i have the worst life ever im born ugly short dad fell out of a helicopter my mom is a fart porn actress i lost my adoptive father i get made fun of on tiktok got bullied into dropping out of school lost all my friends havent ate or slept in days recorded and bitched by a black dude and spread to my whole school address got exposed and much more just look at the shit i post on looksmax to see everything ima be documenting my life story from past to present on here btw. fuck these gigastacies man. im forever an incel and alonee.


leave me a lone


----------



## latincell95 (Sep 10, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> these two little gigastacy wetbacks are responsible for a little part in it.


They're MTBs at best bro .

Imagine ruining your life due to what some Hispanic chola thinks of you


----------



## latincell95 (Sep 10, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> here she is asserting her dominacne telling people how much of a gigastacy she is she told me irl that shes too hot for me and im ugly as fuck i tried flirting with her she said ur two short get lost i said well short guys are funnier she immediately said NO THEY NOT then i said well short guys live longer then she said I DONT CARE then i said well im nice and respectful then she said BUT UR UGLY ASF BYE and so i left and cried in the bathroom


Send me her snap, I'll put her in her place like a real spic is supposed to


----------



## Deleted member 22093 (Sep 10, 2022)

Just some advice, you will never earn anyone's respect by being a people pleaser. All of the compliments and sucking up to this bitch is only going to dig you a deeper hole.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Sep 11, 2022)

GuyJeann said:


> Just some advice, you will never earn anyone's respect by being a people pleaser. All of the compliments and sucking up to this bitch is only going to dig you a deeper hole.


i moved cities almost a year ago from this but i wish i wouldvbe had ur advice back then 


latincell95 said:


> Send me her snap, I'll put her in her place like a real spic is supposed to


i dont know their social media anymore it been a long time


----------

